# Proti FFR Titanium bolts - The best ever!



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Have to share this: I was cruising online looking for some titanium bolts for my 2011 Scott Spark 10, I was getting pretty bored to see the same kind of bolts all over the place until I found these very interesting Proti FFR bolts. At first I thought, OK just one more bolt, but after looking at their website I was impressed by the quality and special process 'FFR' wish is Fully Forged Racing For Ti64. Look for yourself, there is a comprehensive explanation on the process and great pictures to show the benefit of forged Ti bolts over CNC (machined) cutting bolts;
Fully Forged

Their market is mainly directed to motorcycles, but I already checked the website and they have a couple of bolts suitable for the cycling world and after shooting them an email, they replied saying that they have plans to offer more options for Cycling. For now they offer 3 color, Titanium, Gold and a pretty cool Transforming Blue.

What I think its nice...they show all the details about the bolt spec. For those uncertain on wish bolt to get, all the measurements are posted to compare with yours. Do your homework (wish is fun), with a caliper rule you can get all the specs of yours and find the correct one for you on these lists above.

M5: M5 Bolts
M6: M6 bolts

Pretty cool stuff! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Anodized Titanium is like awesome!!! I would have total confidence in those bolts...nice find!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

ginsu2k said:


> Anodized Titanium is like awesome!!! I would have total confidence in those bolts...nice find!


Even cooler, the bolts I've found suitable for cycling are all Torx head, on M5 and M6 in multiple lenghts...pretty nice!


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! Awesome find! although i dont think i can huck up 100 bucks for all the bolts to do the rotors but i think i can definitely can justify it for the stem, seat post clamp and possibly brakes! (even though that still about 12 bolts lol)


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

With bolts like that you can easily go to 3 a piece for the brake rotors...I've done the calculations and as long as the bolts use some threadlocker there really is no reason to worry as 3 bolts is more than strong enough on a 160mm rotor in XC applications...in fact, Aluminum is strong enough...the best reason to do 6 bolts with Aluminum is the fatigue issue, but with Titanium you really don't have to worry about fatigue life because they have a theoretical infinite fatigue life like steel. If you've got the money those Ti bolts are definitely worth it. It'd be awesome to replace some shock mount bolts, some real weight savings there.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered two bolts for my lefty fork clamps....can't wait!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

ginsu2k said:


> With bolts like that you can easily go to 3 a piece for the brake rotors...I've done the calculations and as long as the bolts use some threadlocker there really is no reason to worry as 3 bolts is more than strong enough on a 160mm rotor in XC applications...in fact, Aluminum is strong enough...the best reason to do 6 bolts with Aluminum is the fatigue issue, but with Titanium you really don't have to worry about fatigue life because they have a theoretical infinite fatigue life like steel. If you've got the money those Ti bolts are definitely worth it. It'd be awesome to replace some shock mount bolts, some real weight savings there.


Great comment, but would be concern about the strength of the rotor itself. I have those Ashima World's lightest rotors...very minimum material, I'd be afraid to add twice the stress on 3 wholes only... Valid thinking? Perhaps on a beefier rotor this would not be an issue.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Post pics when they come! What color did you get? I'm thinking about getting the blue ones for the stem seat post clamp and caliper bolts.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ryandurep said:


> Post pics when they come! What color did you get? I'm thinking about getting the blue ones for the stem seat post clamp and caliper bolts.


Got Gold, I already have some gold on my bike... chain and Xpedo pedals. I'll post pics for sure!


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

andrepsz said:


> Great comment, but would be concern about the strength of the rotor itself. I have those Ashima World's lightest rotors...very minimum material, I'd be afraid to add twice the stress on 3 wholes only... Valid thinking? Perhaps on a beefier rotor this would not be an issue.


That's a very good point. If you're looking at a lightweight rotor with material removed from the mounting points then you should probably think twice about the 3 bolt setup....I was originally thinking more along the line of a typical Avid rotor that has a lot of material on the mounts.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah, if the rotor manufacturer designs around 6 bolts, run 6 bolts.

SWEEET find, btw.


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

need to get some of these lol


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a hard time finding the right ones on their site for the rotors, IS, CPS, stem, and post bolts. Can someone who has already ordered point me to the right ones?


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

go to universal and select either m5 or m6 bolts (depending on where its going) and go from there, they have them all sorted by lengths. for your stem your gonna want m5 x 18mm taper. for rotors you will want m5 x 10mm. for cps mount youll want m6x30mm and for is youll want m6 x 25mm. seat post bolt is also m5x18mm just like stem bolt. (at least on mine)


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

M5-http://www.protiglobal.com/good.php?fid=1408&column=M5+Bolt&column1=BOLT
M6-http://www.protiglobal.com/good.php?fid=1408&column=M6+Bolt&column1=BOLT

What I think its nice...they show all the details about the bolt spec. For those uncertain on wish bolt to get all the measurements are posted to compare with yours. Do your homework (wish is fun), with a caliper rule you can get all the specs of yours and find the correct you on these lists above.


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks @Ryandurep. That helped. I will also measure my existing bolts as suggested by the next poster. Wouldn't it be cool if they came in prepackaged kits (at least for the generic locations), and then brand specific kits for suspension bolts and what not.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Thorin_2 said:


> Thanks @Ryandurep. That helped. I will also measure my existing bolts as suggested by the next poster. Wouldn't it be cool if they came in prepackaged kits (at least for the generic locations), and then brand specific kits for suspension bolts and what not.


For motorcycles I see the prepackage working because the brands and models are well determined, but for bicycles, there are thousands of bikes/models out there, nearly impossible to know wish bolt goes on each one...How do you see the pre-package kits working for bikes?


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

@andrepsz, without divulging too much (as I'm seriously considering this idea), the key is to know your target buyer, and consequently, the brands and models you need to package for.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Specialty Racing Products used to prepackage Ti bolt kits for V-brakes, disc brakes, shifter/brake levers etc. Of course they're out of business now. Not that there is necessarily any relationship between those two facts.


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

But there very well could be, and I will take that under advisement. I would need to carefully think through the business case and follow my head/logic vs. my heart/passion. I'm just tired of sitting behind a desk all day, lucky to ride once or twice a week for several hours, and am trying to think of a business idea related to my passion/hobby that would (if successful) allow for much more riding time.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

instead of a kit for a complete bike, do kits for each component set, or group maybe?

full XTR group - $200
XT - 190
XT brakes (calipers, clamps, rotor bolts) $50
XT crank bolt $20, etc etc. 

Don't put the kits together till the customer orders, to minimize stock levels, I expect most items would be compatible with several bikes/components.

A simple to navigate site is key, let the shopper select by bike, component, group etc to drill down and find the bolts they're looking for without having to measure their own. Building the database of bolt sizes/compatibility would be the time-consuming part. Stock levels and efficiency in kitting would be key. You got my brain rolling (if you couldn't tell...) I'm not interested in doing this myself, but I have several ideas. PM me if interested, Thorin. (I've run several non-bike related web-stores.)


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Agreed on all levels. I also thought about Just In Time (JIT) fulfillment following the lean philosophy, kitting out by brakes, drivetrain, components, and finally (maybe down the rode) frame kits for replacing stock bolts across the entire frame. Of course you would focus on the higher end brands and/or models only, as nobody will invest big $$ on swapping out bolts on an SLX drivetrain or a Diamondcrap frame (spare the flames please). And of course the e-commerce part is key - thankfully I'm a geek. Check at Mozu by Volusion for a EaaS. I will PM you if I ever get the ball rolling on this one.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to use Volusion, switched to Ultracart about 4 years ago, there's a few things I miss about V, but happy with the switch. I'll have to read more about Mozu, looks like they're going after infusionsoft.

I saw a diamondback frame snap in 1/2 right in front of me on a mild downhill, guy hit a water bar and PING! he was tumbling... brand new bike.

juuuust a bit off topic.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Just letting everyone know, the new website Proti-bicycles is now ready for purchases: Proti bicycles.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

andrepsz said:


> Just letting everyone know, the new website Proti-bicycles is now ready for purchases: Proti bicycles.


You need to update the About Us page. Also, clicking the Contact Us "tab" takes you to a submission form, but clicking the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page just spawns an email message.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks! fixed


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

andrepsz said:


> Thanks! fixed


In your OP you said you were just "cruising the internet and came across this cool site". Now you are updating the company web page? Interesting.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

ghettocop said:


> In your OP you said you were just "cruising the internet and came across this cool site". Now you are updating the company web page? Interesting.


 I honestly did found the company online and posted here on behalf of us, but some communication happened afterwards and I became associated with them. I don't intent to keep posting for marketing purposes. I just wanted to share this great product with everyone in first place.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

so you scored a job from a post? sweet!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

All social media links on your site take you to Volusion's accounts.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

This guy obviously worked from the company from the start, I've seen the same thread title in 3 different sites. Selfless marketing


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

ridonkulus said:


> This guy obviously worked from the company from the start, I've seen the same thread title in 3 different sites. Selfless marketing


I understand your mistrustfulness and I don't expect you to change that. Things have changed after I posted this in first place when my intention was just to share a great find for the cycling community. I am now associated with the company and that is to prove how great they are...recognizing the fact that I believed in their product so much.

I am now learning how things really are in the marketing world and we are planning different routs to go...cheers


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

So, not that I care who you work for, but lets talk about Ti bolts for a quick second.

First of all, how much weight savings will these typically save you on a per bolt basis.

Secondly, how can I tell if my existing bolts are Ti or not. I see a few of them that are marked with a "T" inside the hole, I was curious if that was to signify them as Ti, or just some other labeling, as they came on a Titec stem.

Is there any way I would be able to test them to verify?

I'm looking at shaving some weight as well as giving some "Bling" on my Ti XC build, however the weight savings doesn't seem that significant to suit the cost. However, I do want to replace out all of the bolts on my steering, stem, brake levers, shifters, etc with colored versions, prefferably blue or red.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

At my work they make a gun that fires radioactive elements at a material and a handy dandy LCD shows you exactly what the material is. Cost is way out of the hobbyists league tho

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Only other way is the only Nick test, basically grinding a spot off and watching the sparks

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

steveohio said:


> So, not that I care who you work for, but lets talk about Ti bolts for a quick second.
> 
> First of all, how much weight savings will these typically save you on a per bolt basis.
> 
> ...


You can test the bolt material with a magnet, steel will stick, Ti will not. I have some ProTi bolts on the way and will post some weights when they show up. 
Here is the weight saving you can expect going from steel to Ti (ProTi may be lighter )
This is a M5 x 20mm bolt


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Nearly every one of my stems that was made overseas has the "T" in the center (bore).

It's easy to test a bolt with a magnet to determine if it's steel. Figure that the Ti bolt will weigh approx 50% of what the steel bolt weighs. If you want even more weight savings, you can run alloy bolts in non-stress applications.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

300 grade stainless steel is non ferrous as well. So the magnet can't be the end all test. It is 1/3 lighter tho

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Im surprised it took some of you this long to figure out that he was affiliated


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

machine4321 said:


> Im surprised it took some of you this long to figure out that he was affiliated


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

As a user and passionate for cycling here is my feedback. First...your welcome for finding it! Second...This company was targeting the motorcycle industry only...Do you think they would spend time looking at cycling news and forums?? They are way busy for that. 
Now...again as passionate for cycling...I do spend time looking at everything related to cycling, even to much!...and this passion brought my attention to this great product and I made sure to share with everyone, just like everyone else over here sharing other bike stuff!

Guys...yes I just became associated with the company and that is to prove how great they are...recognizing the fact that I believed in their product so much. I contacted them afterwords suggesting some things and the offered me this association. I know this just became a very awkward situation for me mixing my presence here as a user and now as business and I will make sure to organize this. 

Cheers...just be nice.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Its a cool product. Glad its known to us now! But postingon different web site is going to look bad. 

Not that I care.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Kevin_Federline said:


> At my work they make a gun that fires radioactive elements at a material and a handy dandy LCD shows you exactly what the material is. Cost is way out of the hobbyists league tho
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


I've used a Nitton gun (and I'm a rad-safety tech), i don't think it fires the actual elements, i think they just utilize the radiation eminating from the radioactive elements to get a reading of the target material. totally off-topic......


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ nice I'm not sure how the gun at my work operates, but it has an LCD readout of all elements making the alloy. Even the non radioactive ones. We do high end stainless stuff so the buyer wants to Make sure I guess. I'm just a lowly welder so I'm clueless


But anyways back on topic. Those bolts to look pretty...

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

machine4321 said:


> Its a cool product. Glad its known to us now! But postingon different web site is going to look bad.
> 
> Not that I care.


I have account on 3 forums...weight weenies, here and pinkbike, is it unusual? When I look for opinions and answers I look on multiple places...is it unusual? On this case all I wanted was multiple opinions...unusual?


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Kevin_Federline said:


> ... just a lowly welder ....


no such thing, skilled craftsmen are worth their weight in titanium.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm gonna add my 2cents. I think andrepsz is a guy who came across this company and spread the word about a strong, nice looking ti bolt. He knew it was motorcycle oriented. 

His excitement on the potential twinkled his eye and he became affiliated and started his own biz real quick, relating the same product to cycling. His website looks great and is customer friendly. I think it's a great idea and hope you all the best Andre. I am a business owner too and sometimes you see something that just sounds right to you and you go for it and make it work.

As xc71 has, I ordered some Protti bolts and will be doing a weight comparison to my other ti bolts. I am thinking they are the same weight but stronger. But the scale will show either way.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree, give the guy a break, on here and on Weight-Weenies, he's a cool soudning dude and contributes with good info and threads.


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

this senerio has been played out many times before. maybe a moderator would be kind enough to pm you some old posts. it's not surprising both sides of this argument react the same each time.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've read several of Andrepsz posts on here and on other forums and his posts are straight up and informative. He is definitely a guy passionate about cycling and have never got the impression he was trying to BS or mislead anyone. I don't believe he was affiliated when he made his first post linking us to a bunch of motorcycle bolts ( although my KTM race bike thanks him for it ). I think right after that he got an opportunity to help ProTi move into the cycling market.
When I ordered my bolts there were some issues with shipping options on the site for customers outside the USA and I went back and forth a few times with him and he was excellent to deal with and very helpful. Its nice to have a new MTB product out with great CS - I think he should be given a little slack here.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Either way, the OP needs to buy a star or quit posting about his site. Period.


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

I ordered few bolts a couple weeks back and just got them today. Not reallly too bad considering they shipped from Taiwan and had to clear customs, the seller (Andre from this thread) was really good about communicating order confirmation, order status, tracking and all that. Honestly, I don't know the dude, this is a non biased review. I got my stuff today. I had to laugh because the box it came in was about the size of a VHS cassette. Opened that box and it was packed with foam wrapped around a small presentation box from PROTI (about the size of a deck of cards) that looks great. 

Inside the box were my 5 bolts, each shrink wrapped in foil back pack, also in the box is instructions and product information, a nice looking sticker and a pouch of anti-seize paste for mounting ti bolts to aluminum parts. I'm really impressed with all the detail. For the price of these bolts, it's good to see that it's packaged like a premium product. 

The blue bolts look pretty awesome. It's a funky pearlescent blue (if that's even a word). It will work pretty decent to tie into the blue from my fox fork knobs, not a perfect match but close enough. I wish all blue on bikes was this color though, it looks amazing. 

There you have it.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Those look awesome!


----------

